# Lindberg Monsters



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Found this thread while surfing, interesting pics of models and box art, browse through the entire thread.

Randy

http://www.unrealspawnboard.com/index.php?topic=6966.0


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That was pretty kool!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Buzz,been looking for the Satan's Crate original boxart to put behind my built up,don't have the box. The crate is the only one of this series I like,the rest to me are just goofy.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindberg Monsters??.. never seen any of these kits before!.. all look very interesting!.. the box artwork is fantastic!... what year were these released?.. were they out the same as the Aurora monster kit's?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The repulsives series 1964, the loonies 1965.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great thread, Randy! Thanks for sharing some Lindberg history!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

just checking that everyone knows that the loonies are being re-popped under the "weird-ohs" name. (i want a satan's crate!)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Found this thread while surfing, interesting pics of models and box art, browse through the entire thread.
> 
> Randy
> 
> http://www.unrealspawnboard.com/index.php?topic=6966.0


Thanx Bro! Kool! I never heard of some of these variants.Maybe we didn`t get these in Canada.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Fantastic collection, the colors and designs are a a lot of fun, I have a couple but now I want them all. Thanks Randy.
Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Only a couple of the "Repulsives" were listed in _Fantastic Plastic_ by Rick Polizzi, so some of these photos were new for me as well. I had one or two of the two-piece monsters back in the day and didn't think much of them then, but the buildups in this thread show that you can indeed make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. I'd seen the one guy's resin recasts on eBay, but felt that the $75 bucks he was asking for the set was too much.

I'm with everybody else in thinking that it's high time for these Lindberg kits to be reissued!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes these were sold in Canada, the entire line, Toy World had them all.
Toy World was a canadian company, most items were over priced, but they did carry the rarer kits.

I like Blurp , I did one a few years back, sold it on ebay, with airbrushing these simple kits do come alive.

Btw the repulsive creatures reminds me very much of the topps ugly stickers craze, probadly why these were made to capitolize on the craze, very 60's pop culture say the least.

randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Cool stuff Randy! 

Thanks for posting the link!

MMM


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aww. That guy used my friend's pictures of his collection and didn't give credit. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page7/

I'm pretty excited about the Lindy Loonys and the Repulsives! Can't wait!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Though extremely simple, I have great memories of the Lindberg Monsters. I'd love to see them re-issued!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

buzz said:


> Btw the repulsive creatures reminds me very much of the topps ugly stickers craze, probadly why these were made to capitolize on the craze, very 60's pop culture say the least.


I have a sticker/card that has monster baseball players on it. The card profiles Frank. N. Stein. Was that one from that series?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I have a sticker/card that has monster baseball players on it. The card profiles Frank. N. Stein. Was that one from that series?


 No, they had people names on the cards, they were repulsive say the least.
here is an example


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a bunch of the Ugly Stickers. Some very cool Wally Wood and Basil Wolverton creatures  I also loved the Odd Rod stickers when i was young. Of course there were also the Wacky Packages :thumbsup:

Trevor, yours might be from a series called Baseball Super Freaks, put out by Donruss I have the first series and Frank N Stein is NOT in there, but there was at least one more series and I only have a couple of those. There was also a football series...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

love to see some of the ugly sticker monsters as kits, I know of a rare resin kit of one from years ago.

Randy


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know that the sculptor, Jean Louis-Crinon, put out a resin kit of this one at least, he may have put out a second as a kit, though I'm not positive about that:










Dark Horse later picked this sculpt up and put out a set of 4 pre-painted statues of these Ugly Stickers, here is a link to some info on the first:

http://www.darkhorse.com/Search/wolverton+weirdos

They also put out a Lena the Hyena piece that the same sculptor did based on another Wolverton character 

Here is another cool link on the artist for a lot of the Ugly Stickers - as well as a ton of other notable card sets - Norman Saunders. 

http://www.normansaunders.com/TOPPS.html

I had (Still do somewhere!) a bunch of these 'rubber uglies'. Some are definitely a stretch to call them 'ugly sticker based', but some are dead on to the stickers:

http://www.normansaunders.com/RUgly,01.html

Fun stuff!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Exceedingly cool 60's stuff! Had heard of 'em but haven't seen the whole line featured like this; thanks for the link!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Those Dark horse pre paints of the ugly stickers are so cool, love to paint those.Thanks for the link.
Imagine these in Styrene?

Randy


----------

